# my whole car shakes



## kevin41587 (Feb 20, 2005)

When I am in park, the steering wheel shakes so much it's ridiculous. I have a '94 Altima. Any ideas? It also shakes when im driving down the road, but not as much. I dont know if this was in any other threads but, any clue as to what this might be? Ive been starting to research this problem because it is really annoying.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Check the power steering pump level, pulley and belt. Also check the steering rack for center by turning it from lock to lock and then half way back. The steering wheel should be back to center otherwise it needs to be corrected by an alignment shop.

Troy


----------



## kevin41587 (Feb 20, 2005)

KA24Tech said:


> Check the power steering pump level, pulley and belt. Also check the steering rack for center by turning it from lock to lock and then half way back. The steering wheel should be back to center otherwise it needs to be corrected by an alignment shop.
> 
> Troy


Alright thanks man. I heard it might be an engine mount gone bad too. I popped up the hood yesterday and put the car into drive, and then park, then drive again and the whole motor shook, so im hoping its the motor mounts. Do you have any idea how much something like that would cost to fix?


----------



## dlucke17 (May 9, 2003)

kevin41587 said:


> Alright thanks man. I heard it might be an engine mount gone bad too. I popped up the hood yesterday and put the car into drive, and then park, then drive again and the whole motor shook, so im hoping its the motor mounts. Do you have any idea how much something like that would cost to fix?


Kevin, that is a fairly easy problem to fix if you are able to find the right motor mount that is giving you the problem and if you are able to do it yourself. The price for a motor mount depends on transmission type and location of mount. could be $40 or $140.... now if you have to have someone else fix it you would have to pay their hourly rate... That may be the way to go if you don't have the right tools...


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Just as dlucke17 said it depends but if you do it yourself then it would cost you about $60 for the mount on the rear of the engine underneath.

Troy


----------



## kevin41587 (Feb 20, 2005)

well i checked all the motor mounts from my mechanic thats in the family. none of them are broke. any suggestions as to whats wrong now?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

What do the spark plugs look like?

Troy


----------



## kevin41587 (Feb 20, 2005)

KA24Tech said:


> What do the spark plugs look like?
> 
> Troy


i just replaced my muffler cuz it was shot and my spark plugs friday and i got the ngk v power plugs. this shake i swear is a mystery. when my muffler was changed, it reduced the shake slightly but i can still feel it a lot thru the steering wheel.


----------



## A_L_E_X1 (Nov 5, 2004)

Got the same exact problem. I think that it might be the knock sensor, got the error code in the OBD. (Got an Altima 94 as well).

In my case, here what happens:
When I drive, I don't really notice it. When I stop at red light, the RPMs go to about 300 (lowest mark on the dial, the one right after the 0 RPM). Then the car start shaking like crazy (especially the steering wheel and the rear-view mirror). Then the RPMs move up (to about 800) and the shaking goes partly away, but it still shakes, not us much though.

I too looked at the engine and it moves when I change from N to D and N to R. The mechanic said that mounts were almost broken and that I shouldn't accelerate too fast, otherwise the engine will fall off. I don't really believe that though.

Hope someone will find a solution to this problem.

Alex


----------



## Ultraone (Apr 16, 2005)

A_L_E_X1 said:


> Got the same exact problem. I think that it might be the knock sensor, got the error code in the OBD. (Got an Altima 94 as well).
> 
> In my case, here what happens:
> When I drive, I don't really notice it. When I stop at red light, the RPMs go to about 300 (lowest mark on the dial, the one right after the 0 RPM). Then the car start shaking like crazy (especially the steering wheel and the rear-view mirror). Then the RPMs move up (to about 800) and the shaking goes partly away, but it still shakes, not us much though.
> ...


I am experiencing the same problem with a 97 Altima. Today the dealer told me that it is an intake gasket causing my problem. The cost for them to repair is 571.00 for a 5.99 part. I am trying to do it myself, but ran into difficult removing two bolts which I simply cannot get out. Anyway, a quick check to determine if it is the same thing is while the engine is running, spray the area where the intake attaches to the head with WD 40 or even a light spray of water and if the shaking goes away, you have found the problem. Then it is a matter of paying the big bucks, or struggling like I am with the bolts. Good Luck


----------



## A_L_E_X1 (Nov 5, 2004)

Ultraone said:


> I am experiencing the same problem with a 97 Altima. Today the dealer told me that it is an intake gasket causing my problem. The cost for them to repair is 571.00 for a 5.99 part. I am trying to do it myself, but ran into difficult removing two bolts which I simply cannot get out. Anyway, a quick check to determine if it is the same thing is while the engine is running, spray the area where the intake attaches to the head with WD 40 or even a light spray of water and if the shaking goes away, you have found the problem. Then it is a matter of paying the big bucks, or struggling like I am with the bolts. Good Luck


You mean air intake?

BTW, what should be the "normal" RPM when you stop at red light?


----------



## Ultraone (Apr 16, 2005)

A_L_E_X1 said:


> You mean air intake?
> 
> BTW, what should be the "normal" RPM when you stop at red light?


Yes, the air intake manifold gasket. It is located directly in front of the fuel injectors at the end of what looks like large fingers that bolt into the engine head. 

I believe that the idle should be about 750 RPM when the engine is warm, idling in gear.


----------

